# My goats first night home



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

Just bought two beautiful four month old nubian does home today. They followed me around like a lost puppy. And then I had to leave to eat dinner, They freaked out! They wouldn't stop crying, i waited for probably a half hour and they didn't quiet down! So I grabbed a lounge chair, lay it flat and put some cot pads down in the pen and went to sleep. I woke up to one sleeping on top of me curled in the blanket and the other throwing a tantrum because she couldn't fit. It's going to be a very long night.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh I LOVE that you slept with your new goats!!!! What a good goat mom! Congrats on the new babies, sounds like you've bonded!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

so sweet!
They will continue to cry for attention until they realize that crying won't get them attention. It's a hard break to make. They're like human children. 

We have babies that are like that even though they have 4 other herd members to hang out with, they want one of my kids to carry them around. We put a radio in the barn recently to see if that helps.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

CONGRATS on the new additions to the family!! sounds like they're already spoiled rotten!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that is soooo sweet ♥ Picturing that brings a big smile 
They know how to reel us in and grab hold of our hearts don't they? 
Hopefully they will settle down, and settle in soon so you can return to your bed.


----------

